# Sheikh Mohammed in TIME 100: The People Who Shape Our World



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

BabeMagnet2000 said:


> I was seriously hoping you guys were just joking, is anything not offensive to you?
> 
> *Caricature*: A representation of a person that exaggerates or distorts certain recognizable features, *often concentrating on personal* as well as physical features.


who are you again? and who gave you the rite to judge me...my opinion and that's it...

R


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

come on people vote for him by pressing number 5 in the voting part of that page.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ I was going to, just before he announced the Bawadi Project.....


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

lol


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

mashala great news


----------

